# 1/48 Aries 1-B



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Here we go


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

You have a bar in your work room! COOL!

The model looks good too!


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

wow


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Fantastic. I want one. (And a larger house to put it in.)
At least there is an interior that contains a zero-gravity toilet. I am a bit flushed.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

The model looks absolutely gorgeous. The hypothetical "real" spacecraft is 40 feet across, so 1/48 scale is 10 inches in diameter, right? That's a BIG display model.



Alien said:


> At least there is an interior that contains a zero-gravity toilet. I am a bit flushed.


Are we looking at a test shot? When will the kit be available? Keep us advised of the latest poop!


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Keep in mind that the price tag is floating beyond the 200 $ orbit.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Come on, Santa! Daddy wants a Moebius 2001 Aries 1b kit!!!!

Larry


----------

